# Asking for some prayers!



## les3176 (Feb 2, 2011)

Just got home from the hospital tonight and i am not in the bests of moods. At 85 years old my grandfather has had his first major health problem. he has suffered a major stroke and in a icu unit,his body is paralized and he has lost 20% of his brain functions.unable to talk or move,all he can do is blink his eyes...which the doctors say is good. My grandfather is a very strong man in his own right but i figured a little more help and prayers couldn't hurt anything! For a long time he was not very religous,untill my grandmother passed.After that he started going to church and watching mass on tv things like that.So if he belives so do i....he has taught me so much and told me so many stories. He has lived through tough times in his life including world war two as a gunner on a battleship so if he can survive that he can pull through this!! Please keep him in all of your prayers,i know i will.  Thanks smf family!!!!---LES


----------



## the dude abides (Feb 2, 2011)

I believe too.  And I just lost my grandfather too.  Also a WWII bad ass.  Hang in there.  You and he are in my thoughts and prayers.  You have to trust that he's in the best hands that he can have.  At his age, he's lived a long life.  Have faith and trust that he's in the hands of a higher power.  PM me if you want to chat.


----------



## rdknb (Feb 2, 2011)

You and your Grandfather are also in my prayers.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Feb 2, 2011)

Hang in there.. prayers are going up.


----------



## smokermark (Feb 2, 2011)

Will keep your grandfather, you and your family in prayer Les.


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 2, 2011)

The Dude Abides said:


> I believe too.  And I just lost my grandfather too.  Also a WWII bad ass.  Hang in there.  You and he are in my thoughts and prayers.  You have to trust that he's in the best hands that he can have.  At his age, he's lived a long life.  Have faith and trust that he's in the hands of a higher power.  PM me if you want to chat.


Jay and I went thru this about the same time - I lost my mom at 92. Hang in there and we got your back with the thoughts and prayers


----------



## old poi dog (Feb 2, 2011)

Prayers for your Grandfather, you and family will be coming your way.  Take Care.


----------



## tyotrain (Feb 2, 2011)

Lord Jesus, Who went about doing good and healing all, we ask You to bless Your friends who are sick. Give them the strength in body, courage in spirit, and patience in pain. Let them recover their health, so that, restored to the Christian community, they may joyfully praise Your Name, for You live and reign forever and ever. Amen.

                                                                                   sorry to hear the bad news.


----------



## masonman1345 (Feb 2, 2011)

In Gods hands all are healed, some in this life and all for eternity that believe and follow the word of the father Jesus Christ. Hold onto the memories if the worst happens, remember the good times and learn from the bad. Keep christ in your heart and share the word with others. I just sent a special prayer for him.

                                                                                            MASONMAN1345


----------



## chefrob (Feb 2, 2011)

sorry to hear...........prayer sent.


----------



## virginiasmokesignal (Feb 3, 2011)

Les, just read your post and our thought and prayers are with your grandfather and you, keep the faith my brother and will be here for you any time you need us.

Barry


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 3, 2011)

Hang in there. We are praying for you and yours.

  Craig


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 3, 2011)

Praying for your Grandfather, sounds like he lived a great life. Hang in there.


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Feb 3, 2011)

Hey Les,

I am sorry to hear your dealing with pain... I will keep your Grandfather, You, & Your family in my prayers... Stay strong and keep your head high while carrying this burden... Faith will always prevail in the end (no matter the outcome)... God Bless!!!!!!!!

-Steve


----------



## smoke 2 geaux (Feb 3, 2011)

Those guys really are the greatest generation.  If he's anything like my grandpa was, he's tougher than a piece of beef jerkey and I'm confident he will make a recovery.  I'll be praying for him and your family.


----------



## chef willie (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm sure he knows you're there with him and that has to be a huge comfort. Miracles happen all the time, sincerely hope and pray it all works out for him.


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 3, 2011)

We can feel your pain so hang in there for your Grandfather. We will add him to our prayes too.


----------



## jirodriguez (Feb 3, 2011)

Prayers for your Grandpa.... and the rest of the family. Watching a loved one having to deal with something like that is almost worse than if it had happended to you sometimes.


----------



## les3176 (Feb 3, 2011)

Update on my grandfather, Along with the clot in this brain they have now found one in his carotid artery.He is looking somewhat better this morning,he can now squeeze my hand,and he tries to talk but noone can understand what he is trying to say. he can only stay awake for a few minutes a a time,he is so weak!! He still is unable to move his right side at all be cause of losing some of his brain usage. Now the doctors are worried about a brain aneursm and pnuemonia because he has alot of fluid building up in his lungs....They took him for more testing,said he was going to be gone for a few hours,and more family and friends have shown up so i decided to skip out for awhile and lurk around here for a bit ..maybe some qview will raise the spirits!!!

  THANK YOU for all the prayers and well wishes..it makes one feel better,and i think papa can hear them too...its going to be a long road---LES


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 3, 2011)

Les your Grandfather you and your family will be in my prayers and thoughts


----------



## Dutch (Feb 3, 2011)

Les, my heart goes out to you, your grandfather and your family. One of the best things for a stroke victim is therapy and lots of it. Our Lord Jesus is the Master Healer and I've put your grandfather on my prayer list and have also sent up prayers for your grandfather, you and the family.

God Bless

Rev. Earl


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 4, 2011)

Les,

Thoughts & prayers going up from the other end of the state for you & your GP.

Lost my Mom at 68 & my Dad at 71, back in early 90s.

Hang in there Buddy!

Bear


----------



## shooter1 (Feb 4, 2011)

All you can do is be there for him and your family, hang in there. Prayers sent.


----------



## nozzleman (Feb 4, 2011)

I am sorry you are having to deal with this, prayer is sent for your situation. Hang in there and above all continue to believe in the LORD.


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 4, 2011)

Prayers for your Grandfather from Kansas...


----------

